# Decoys,traps and pillboxes



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2015)

here are just a few bits i have seen around norfolk.aselection of decoy bunkers and tank traps and pillboxes..

First up is the "K"decoy site at fulmodeston.the site was a false airfield to lure the Luftwaffe away from the local airfield.the site would have dummy planes on them and old veichles.at night lights would be lit to represent runway lights..so effective were these decoy sites that several friendly planes tried to land on them
















This pillbox at west raynham is a rare variant.and only two exist.set away from the airfield.its of a barrel design with a curved blast wall on the outside which is the entrance.




A couple of standard pillboxes on the suffolk/norfolk border.
















This a starfish decoy bunker..similar to the airfield decoy sites these represented the major cities and towns in the uk..lights were used to represent railways streets etc.so when everything was in blackout these would be lit up.a fight through the brambles to get in here.






















This is a pair of firing walls and and the ammo shelters.in woodland in the middle of norwich.this all belonged to the old cavalry barracks.which is now norwich prison.













Some anti tank blocks placed on the river.to slow the advance of German tanks







Wormegay decoy bunker..this was the decoy site for raf marham,bit more exposed than the fulmodeston one.still retaining the generator plinths within.
















Last up is a great little find.a set of hairpin tank traps.thirty six of them in total.very rare to find so many intact ones in one place.used again to prevent the German tanks in an invasion.


----------



## oldscrote (Mar 8, 2015)

That's some impressive iron work at the end and I hope you are feeling chuffed with that second photo of the sunset it's a belter.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2015)

That iron was superb.yes I liked the sunset one thank you.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 8, 2015)

Lovely pics there, thanks for sharing!


----------



## night crawler (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh Wow you have given us a rare treat there with all that concrtete and the tank traps. Wonderfull


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 9, 2015)

Very very nice. Great photos as always, and nice to see something abit different


----------



## reelman (Mar 9, 2015)

Great photos, amazing to see such good condition tank traps. Must be as rare as Dragons' teeth.
reelman


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Mar 9, 2015)

nice pics of a great variety of locations


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 9, 2015)

Great collection,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 9, 2015)

Stunning pix of stuff I like = winner for me!


----------



## jayb3e (Mar 16, 2015)

Seen plenty of tank traps but none like those..interesting pics


----------



## Greenbear (Mar 19, 2015)

Love the rank traps - good photos


----------

